# Getting wedding rings cut off - ideas please?



## Lee May (17 Jul 2010)

Wedding rings after kids and usual wear and tear have become stuck on ring finger (for past 6 or more years, yikes).  I imagine the morning is the best time to  try and prize them off with the help of some wash up liquid or other similar. My question: if I cannot get them off, is there any other way than cutting them off and secondly, how or where does one have them cut off?  Perhaps some herbal remedy might help reduce swollen fingers, treat water retention? Straw clutching here. any advice appreciated.  Cant keep head in sand much longer 
thanks all


----------



## mercman (17 Jul 2010)

Any decent jeweler will do the honors for you


----------



## Lee May (17 Jul 2010)

Oh good. At least that spare's me a trip to casualty ha. I s'pose the ring's a gonner once it has been cut as it was previously 'sized' up already?
Many Thanks


----------



## Chocks away (17 Jul 2010)

Hey Lee May, don't panic! Get a piece of flat string like a shoelace, put it around your finger (about a quarter of an inch nail side of the ring) and get someone to tighten it. Then twist the ring into the temporary indent before repeating the procedure. Hope this does the biz  and doesn't breach AAM's protocol on things medical. After all, the HSE have enough to contend with


----------



## Padraigb (17 Jul 2010)

I don't see why the ring should be a goner unless it is in some way elaborate, and unsuitable for the insertion of a piece.


----------



## Lee May (18 Jul 2010)

That sounds great, I will try it tomorrow am, many thanks!


----------



## Crugers (18 Jul 2010)

Chocks away said:


> Hey Lee May, don't panic! Get a piece of flat string like a shoelace, put it around your finger (about a quarter of an inch nail side of the ring) and get someone to tighten it. Then twist the ring into the temporary indent before repeating the procedure. Hope this does the biz  and doesn't breach AAM's protocol on things medical. After all, the HSE have enough to contend with


 
Or use a thick elastic band wound around the finger from ring to tip... best of luck...
HTH


----------



## dogfish (18 Jul 2010)

Have you tried putting your hand in ice water or cold water for a while.  I work with my hands in cold water all the time and my rings get loose.  The blood flow is reduced to the fingers because the body wants to conserve heat.


----------



## Thirsty (19 Jul 2010)

I would second the string idea, but found that dental floss worked best; and the ring sort of 'screws' off.  A little bit of WD40 helps to lubricate it also.


----------



## Ciaraella (20 Jul 2010)

ice water is a good idea, my ring is looser on a cold morning so this could work


----------



## Sue Ellen (1 Aug 2010)

Leave your hand in the freezer for a while and this usually helps shrink the fingers.  Then try to stay calm while you wash your hands with plenty of cold water and soap.  Gently turn the ring regularly towards the knuckle in a clockwise direction and this may do the trick.  If this doesn't work then off to the jewellers.


----------



## Yorrick (1 Aug 2010)

" ice water is a good idea, my ring is looser on a cold morning so this could work "

This explains why the occasional ring turns up in a salad at a restaurant


----------



## mtk (1 Aug 2010)

why must the ring go ?


----------



## Arabella (1 Aug 2010)

Have you tried taking a diuretic? Your doctor may be able to help on this one. Hope I haven't breached No.20


----------



## mtk (1 Aug 2010)

what about amputation  ? a permanent solution


----------



## truthseeker (3 Aug 2010)

Get the rings cut off - Ive watched it done first hand when a swollen hand became a medical emergency and its not pretty when its an emergency.


----------

